# Camry built in car seat- safe?



## OHmidwife (Feb 24, 2003)

I just got a 1999 Toyota Camry that has a built in 5 point child restraint in the middle of the back seat. I have not tried it out yet. I currently use a Nautilus for my 5 yr old, 37 lb son.

Is the built in seat safe? Any advantage or disadvantage to using it over the Nautilus?


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Call Toyota and ask









My bet is yes becasue we would consider the seat belts still safe in an 09 car...


----------



## OHmidwife (Feb 24, 2003)

I guess I should clarify. My question is not related to the age of the car or the seatbelts, but the safety of the built in car seat in general. I don't know how these type of seats hold up in crashes and how well they protect kids.

Anyone?


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Built-ins are known for not being comfortable, not fitting very well or for very long, and for being a pain to adjust. They also offer little or no side impact protection.

Do you know the weight limit on it? (from what I've heard, most have a low limit, like 40lbs) Do you know if it has been crashed? Does it fit your child correctly? How easy is it to use?

I would only use one as a back-up seat (for a friend riding in the car or something), and not for day-to-day use.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OHmidwife* 
I guess I should clarify. My question is not related to the age of the car or the seatbelts, but the safety of the built in car seat in general. I don't know how these type of seats hold up in crashes and how well they protect kids.

Anyone?

Yeah...we don't really know this info on carseats either, just that they passed the min standards, you know? I doubt it has been crashed otherwise you would know from a carfax...and if it had been crashed chances are your seatbelts are crashed as well and unsafe to use on a carseat as well. The manual with give you weight limits and all that...I can imagine they aren't as comfy as a carseat though and would lack side impact protection..


----------

